

Ask HN:How to use complex psd files in web and software development? - hemtros

I have found that lots of psd files with high graphics for web and software design are available. But I cant figure out how to use them. Slicing and exporting to html helps but there are other things that seem difficult. Like I found a progress bar psd. How to use such psds?
======
stephengillie
Are you supposed to use Adobe Photoshop to open PSD files?

